# worst chimney i've ever had to mess with....



## andy (Oct 30, 2011)

As far as being a pain to work on.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Wow, that's just a terrible design! A pan like you fabricated is about all you can do. I would have bent it slightly different.


----------



## tinner666 (Oct 28, 2008)

A pan like that is all you can do. A longer tiner's wing would be in order. Tight like that and you dependent on the caulk at that corner.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Yep tinner, a wing, I never heard it described as that. I always called it a flap. That's how I do mine too. It takes more time, but then all the pieces are locked together, and while I still will caulk, it is less reliant on caulk.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

"all you can do"
actually i just thought about it. You could frame where the chimney almost meets the wall and form a saddle/pan behind the chimney. That's how it should have been built in the first place. No doubt the dormer is an addition and the carpenters said "not my job".


----------



## vtroofing (Sep 27, 2009)

Yes Grump is right- close off the space between all together. Means flashing one chimney at two levels but right. That will be clogged with debris and just be problems. 

How will you counter flash the between to chimney detail?


----------



## 2ndGen (Nov 23, 2008)

I would've built up the top of that chimney with a cricket to guide almost all of the water/snow away from it 
(as I believe has already been suggested). 

Personally, I'd remove all that siding, Ice & Water Shield that whole sidewall under the siding, 
re-install the insulation/siding and call it a day. 

And where the top of the chimney gets too close to the roof for comfort, install Z flashing from the chimney right over it semi-tieing it in (without attaching it directly to the roof, but leaving it floating with a lip). That's "if" the chimney was close enough. 

Interesting. 

"After" pics yet?


----------



## andy (Oct 30, 2011)

here's the finished product...


----------

